
Kiev, Ukraine: CloudFlare’s 78th Data Center - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/kiev/
======
kozak
Very sad to see the name of the city being so painfully misspelled.
[http://kyiv.of-cour.se](http://kyiv.of-cour.se)

~~~
googletazer
"CIA refers to the city as Kyiv" Thats one reason to do it!

